# Work outs



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Afternoon,

Right, along with my weight work outs im looking to do some workouts like insanity for example (i've done this before) workouts like this are they aimed at slimming down more than toning up? 

Im 6.1 and weigh around 12stone with minimal fat, so ideally i want a workout that will help shape me and work on my definition rather than concentrating on losing weight (i understand the two kinda come hand in hand). or would i be better sticking with weight workouts only?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 5ft 7, around 10.5 stone - in goodish shape.

I did the full insanity & found it did very little in getting me looking 'buff' for want of a better word, I just felt fitter.

So I was going to start the weights to try & define me more than I already am. Interested to see what answers you get


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you're looking for a sort of commercial home work out type thing then give 'Body Beast' a go potentially.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I'll have a look into that yeh it would have to be a home work out, ta.

Just interested to here what peeps think and suggestions as doing a programme for months finding it had little affect on what i want is a tad frustrating and wasted time. I will get back to running when the house gives me some spare time too.


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I do weights 5 times a week and and am improving my diet all the time. I have however noticed improvements in body definition after a year of going back to the gym. I do HITT training after my weights and finding thats helping me as well.

I see some of the gym goers who are doing back to back insanity classes and spin classes and don't see any improvement in their body definition. Granted they may be improving some of their CV (if thats the right phrase) but I can't help but feel its a marketing ploy. 

People were doing the Insanity at home and talking about it all the time a year or so ago but I don't hear them persisting at it or mentioning any improvements.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

No i did insanity last summer and found as mentioned above helped fitness but overall shape and body did little, so i dropped it stuck to me weights


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

For insanity to make big improvements in definition the diet would have to be quite strict. 4 to 5 weeks in to body beast I noticed improvements in my overall fitness and my muscle (I'm by no means muscly). And that was with a reasonable diet, the odd fizzy drink and odd bar of chocolate and maybe 2 to3 takeaways a month not full on clean eating. 

Unfortunately I tore my ligaments playing football and then it was Christmas so I've not done much since start of November. I'm about to start it again and see how I get on. I really enjoyed it, though there were some tough days.


----------

